# Peavey Timber jack



## Philbert (Aug 20, 2011)

We were discussing peaveys, cant hooks, and timber jacks in a trail maintenance thread and I recently ordered a genuine Peavey brand timber jack, made in Maine, USA. I have a birthday coming up and decided to save the kids some trouble, and more returns at The Sharper Image, by picking something out ahead of time.

The wood handle is beautifully turned from straight, narrow-grain ash, tapered to an egg shape at the end. It is clear lacquered, and was installed with the grain aligned in the direction of pull. While some of the wood-handled imports I have used in the past attempt to mimic this style, the current crop I saw had un-tapered, dark colored (mahogany looking), hardwood handles. These continuous diameter (approximately 2-3/8”) handles make them harder to hold and heavier than they needed to be. 










I also looked at some of the steel-handled imports (2-piece, screw-together handles) which were also about half the price as the Peavey, but I was not sure how well they would hold up. Since I was justifying this as a present anyway, I went with the classic product. This one weighed in at 10 pounds 5 ounces, so this may not be the one to carry in for wilderness trail work.

Peavey calls the steel socket on their timber jack a ‘forging’, although, it appears to be a rolled piece of flat steel welded along the seam. The gauge of this metal appears to be almost twice as thick as that on the import copy. 

The detail and finish on their metalwork, however, was not equal to their woodwork. The weld beads are casual, several edges are sharp, and they did not clean off weld spatter before painting. I get that this is a logging tool, but the difference in finish quality between their components jumps out at you.














Philbert
View attachment 195110
View attachment 195111
View attachment 195112
View attachment 195113
View attachment 195114


----------



## Philbert (Aug 20, 2011)

Most surprising was the hook. On every other peavey, cant hook, or timber jack that I have seen, the hook appeared to be cut or formed out of plate steel. On the Peavey I received, the hook was clearly forged, although, it had the appearance of being hand forged in a developing country. The thickness of the metal was inconsistent, the sides and edges were rough, the eye and point appeared crudely formed, and mine had a slight twist in it (would not lie flat on a table).

The hook appeared to have been painted without brushing off the scale, and looked like it had been rescued from underwater, or a crudely reconditioned antique offered at a flea market.

The Peavey Company essentially invented this line of product, and has been in business for over 150 years, so I guess that I should trust that this will hold up for its intended use. But I think that they could easily improve the appearance, and the perceived quality and value of their premium tools, by using some basic metal finishing methods.

By the way, their peaveys and cant hooks are available with several different length handles (30” – 66”), but the timber jack is offered only with a 42” handle. I called and asked if it could be ordered with a slightly longer handle for additional leverage. They said that they would do that, but that they would not warranty it as a ’non-standard item’.






















Philbert
View attachment 195115
View attachment 195116
View attachment 195117
View attachment 195118
View attachment 195119


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, it's kinda Ugly. Like it was hammered out by some guy with a hammer and an anvil.
Just wait untill you use it for 20 years, and the rough edges and such, will get worn down nicely.

I DARE your Grandkids to wear it out.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 20, 2011)

I think my cant hooks Peavey but they might be Dixie. I bought both several years ago from Bailey's. The hooks on mine look MUCH better than yours. I hope you have good luck with your tool.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 20, 2011)

Pretty sure my peavey is a Peavey, hafta check to be sure. Same handle, slightly nicer finish, unknown age. Sure has saved me bacon a few times.


----------



## slowp (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmmm. I'll have to go look at mine sometime. I just went into the store and grabbed one to buy. I'm not sure where it came from before it arrived at Chehalis.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 20, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I think my cant hooks Peavey but they might be Dixie.


 
See, that's what I like about A.S. I had never heard of Dixie Forestry Tools before!.

Close up photos in their catalog show a much smoother hook - 'drop forged' instead of 'hand forged'. They are also proud of the fact that their handles are 'hickory' instead of 'maple'. Of course, they have only been in business for 100+ years, and appear to be part of a much larger company. 

Interesting that they use a full socket for their peaveys and a clasp design for their cant hooks and timber jacks.

Their catalog indicates that their timber jack handles are also 42", but that can can supply different size hooks for different sized logs.

Philbert


----------



## roncoinc (Aug 21, 2011)

I thot my broken peavey was a peavey but it appears not.was going to get a replacement handle until i saw this thread and looked at it.
got it from my father and he got it from an old friend used.
my guess about 100 years old.
everything about it is well made and smooth.
on one side it says
Bangor Maine
the other side.
3/BE mansfield&co
snow &nealley 00


----------



## Philbert (Aug 21, 2011)

roncoinc said:


> I thot my broken peavey was a peavey but it appears not.was going to get a replacement handle until i saw this thread and looked at it.
> got it from my father and he got it from an old friend used.


 
That's a nice looking old tool in good condition. Could be something to look at on a wall; could be cleaned up and put back to work.

Peavey sells replacement handles at a reasonable price. You might have to shape the end to fit the socket if it is not the same taper.

Philbert


----------



## 371groundie (Aug 23, 2011)

ive rehung several antique peavies on replacement handles from the plant in eddington. they actually let me in the back room to cherry pick axe handles once. i have one that is purely wall hanger (museum quality) and i have several ive modified for racing in lumberjack competitions. and some others i actually work with. 

if anyone needs a hand or would like it done by a pro PM me id be more than willing to help.


----------



## roncoinc (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm usong one now the knob broke off the handle,gonna try and weld a metal pipe on it,i dont have very good luck with wooden handled tools


----------



## Philbert (Sep 3, 2011)

*Follow Up*

I posted my gripes, so in fairness, I need to follow up with the positive side as well.

About the same time as I posted this thread I contacted the Peavey Company with the same comments and photos in a letter. They sent me replacement items, which incidentally, actually arrived on my birthday. The hook is still a hand forged product, which does not look exactly like the ones in their photos, but the replacement one looks much more carefully made and finished.

Thank you Peavey.

Philbert


----------

